# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Owning property

## johngalt

I don't know if this is the correct forum to ask this, but here it goes. 
Are foreign citizens allowed to own property in Russia? Some countries do not permit this, I think China is one. 
Thanks.

----------


## Alex80

I googled it and answer is 'yes they can'. There is no restrictions for private persons at least.

----------


## johngalt

Thanks, I actually didn't think of doing that. LOL

----------

